# FS: Free Ski Gloves – NPI



## Treeline_chaser (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi Alpinezone friends,

After a successful campaign last year where we introduced some ski gloves as a trading company, this year we went all out and decided on our own design with our own logo. The end product is now ready and we are looking for some fellow Skiers here at Alpinezone who are willing to try them out. These gloves will be free to those with Amazon accounts. 

We have since improved several aspects of the gloves including bulking up the thinsulate (from 40g to 100g), better touchscreen functionality, stronger seams, as well as a reversed wrist strap which we think other ski gloves should follow suit, It seems to make more sense!! Feel free to PM me for more information. This will involve about 10 minutes of your time but we hope it will be worth it! Besides, you will help us to get off the ground as well. We have been doing this campaign now for some time over at Backpackinglight (under Trailguru) where I'm a lifetime member. 

Here are the links to the gloves in case anyone would like to participate
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073B3G3JZ (mens)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073B4CDBF (women)

Thanks for your continued support!

David


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 31, 2017)

Not free....


----------



## Treeline_chaser (Nov 2, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Not free....



? what do you mean?


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 2, 2017)

Treeline_chaser said:


> ? what do you mean?



If you click on the link to Amazon, they are not free.


----------



## Treeline_chaser (Nov 3, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> If you click on the link to Amazon, they are not free.



Of course not. We are selling these. We are not a charity. But for purposes of testing and feedback, we are giving it for free to those who are willing to spend about 10 minutes to follow some basic directions and help us promote them


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2017)

I think I see what happened here. They are "Free-Skiing gloves"  not free gloves for skiing.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 6, 2017)

Glenn said:


> I think I see what happened here. They are "Free-Skiing gloves"  not free gloves for skiing.



:lol:


----------



## Treeline_chaser (Nov 14, 2017)

Lol. They are free to those who are willing to take some time to complete a few steps to get them. A number of you have gotten theirs. We only have 3 men's and 11 women's left


----------

